# Your music player



## friedchicken (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry no macs software. i know some of these are availabe for macs but i woulnt know anymore than itunes.

I prefer FOOBAR2000. Low resource, highly customizable.


----------



## Costello (Mar 13, 2007)

I've always used Winamp... always...
ever since I got used to it, I knew I would never use anything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It stays in the tray (where I expect it to be), it pops up quickly when I call it, it supports keyboard shortcuts, has a nice interface (IMO) and plays all sorts of formats.
Other players probably do more than that, but I don't _need_ more than that.


----------



## tetsuya (Mar 13, 2007)

foobar ftw!!!


----------



## Knab (Mar 13, 2007)

Winamp fan, used it since i was young


----------



## GameDragon (Mar 13, 2007)

I also use Winamp too. I dunno what made me use Winamp so much... I'm thinking it was the skins. Well, Winamp is my favorite because of its customization and its long list compatible formats.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 13, 2007)

Winamp, displays ID3 Tags well, and also the only player I know of that displays ID3 info for tracks being played through Shoutcast Radio Stations. Great Shoutcast and Icecast support!


----------



## Azimuth (Mar 13, 2007)

xmms, a stripped down winamp


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 13, 2007)

Wonder if anyone still uses RealPlayer? That was my first ever media player...


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Mar 13, 2007)

i hated realplayer

im using windows media player!

but i need a change when i check task manager it say sit takes up 11mb-30mb for music sometimes


i need a low resource player


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 13, 2007)

Windows rules. i dont like the graphic equalizer though. anyone recoomend a media player with lost of equalizer settings?


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Mar 13, 2007)

now its say 14,248 for foobar2000

and 125,400 for firefox when all im dfoing is on this thread


maybe its my computer....


----------



## dOoBiX (Mar 13, 2007)

Winamp!


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 13, 2007)

I can't get any of those programs installed on my turntable.


----------



## natkoden (Mar 13, 2007)

Winamp


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 13, 2007)

Winamp of course. There's no better media player for me.

It really whips the llama's ass!


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 13, 2007)

Winamp. It was the best player at the time (5 years ago), and seeing as it does everything I need it to I've never bothered to look for another. For video I use WMP, think later versions of winamp can do video too but seeing as it works I've never bothered looking into it.


----------



## bobrules (Mar 13, 2007)

TTplayer works excellent, with built in lyrics.


----------



## killuncle (Mar 13, 2007)

WMP & WMPC should not be on the same category.

WMPC For the win!


----------



## 111111111 (Mar 13, 2007)

foobar2000.

Winamp was the best ~10 years ago, but it's been eclipsed by other players since then - especially after the fiasco that was winamp3 five years ago.

Crossfade, crossfeed, replaygain, gapless and apetag (for most formats) reading are things I need that either only foobar does or it does better than anything else.

I still have a copy of winamp5 installed though, for checking stuffs.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 13, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Mar 13 2007 said:


> Winamp was the best ~10 years ago, but it's been eclipsed by other players since then - especially after the fiasco that was winamp3 five years ago.


Incidentally that's why I stopped updating Winamp; winamp 3 couldn't use winamp 2 skins so I stuck with what I had. Actually I don't play MP3s through my PC any more anyway (my portable MP3 player wipes the floor with my laptop's rubbish sound card)


----------



## AkGBA (Mar 13, 2007)

foobar2000 for audio (flac rules)
Media Player Classic for video (compatibility)


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 13, 2007)

iTunes, simply because I have an iPod.


----------



## adgloride (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like I'm the only person to still use MusicMatch.  Been using it for years and apart from the CDDA lookup being crap its ideal for burning cds.


----------



## skullstatue (Mar 13, 2007)

I still use Winamp, it's small and clean. I also love the channels, lol, I listened to ten episodes of this cross-dresser in San Francisco. I thought he was kidding, I almost threw up when I found out it was real.....


----------



## mccord (Mar 13, 2007)

amarok: http://amarok.kde.org


----------



## CYatta (Mar 13, 2007)

For me, went from WMP > Winamp > foobar2k. The only downside to foobar is the upkeep required if you like to have all the nice little plug-ins. But with the simple clean install, it works just as nice.

I still use winamp (lite install), just for the offbeat plug-ins like 64th Note or Highly Advanced, etc.


----------



## 111111111 (Mar 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Mar 13 2007 said:


> Actually I don't play MP3s through my PC any more anyway (my portable MP3 player wipes the floor with my laptop's rubbish sound card)
> 
> 
> Same here - I use xbmc mostly, but occasionally I listen on the pc (which is connected to an amp and proper speakers, not pc speakers), especially if I've downloaded a non-scene album - they are usually shitty quality so have to test if it's ok before putting it on my music hd.
> ...



Bigotted halfwit.  Not as hard as she would have puked if she could have seen your face.


----------



## gov78 (Mar 13, 2007)

Windows Media Player/WMPC for me always used them for my media because of the ease of use


----------



## Jax (Mar 13, 2007)

I used to use BSPlayer, but I recently switched to Winamp.


----------



## unr (Mar 13, 2007)

QUOTE(mccord @ Mar 13 2007 said:


> amarok: http://amarok.kde.org


Same here.
It`s one of the reasons to switch to linux.


----------



## Perplexer (Mar 13, 2007)

Winamp 2.x.

But I really only listen to my music through XBMC!  There is nothing better!


----------



## Westside (Mar 13, 2007)

I have no idea why I love WMP so much.  Maybe because it looks so blended with Windows, and not too flashy or too dull.


----------



## pristinemog (Mar 13, 2007)

I've been using foobar2000 for the longest. I absolutely love the album listing system. It's pretty much the same as Winamp, which I used at one point but eventually kicked because it felt too bloated. Foobar2000 feels so minimalist and that's what I love about it. It just plays music. That's all I want it to do.

Plus the keyboard global shortcut keys are the best.


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 14, 2007)

Foobar. You can do an INCREDIBLE amount with it. Just search the official Foobar2000 forums at Hydrogen Audio for a taste.


----------



## skullstatue (Mar 14, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Mar 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Psyfira @ Mar 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I don't play MP3s through my PC any more anyway (my portable MP3 player wipes the floor with my laptop's rubbish sound card)
> ...



Hey bitch, nice, you can't even spell fucking "bigoted", and "half wit." Kind of proves who the idiot really is, very nice work. Also, I didn't say she, I said he. Yes, it was a guy dressing as a girl, so shut the fuck up and grow some testes, then afterwards you might want to grow some brains.


----------



## 111111111 (Mar 14, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Personal Message
> skullstatueÂ
> Biggoted Halfwit? For one half wit is two words, for two bigoted is spelled with one T, for three it's always funny when idiots try to insult other's intelligence when they, themselves, don't even know how to spell the most simplistic of words, and for four people who support fags are to be considered child molesters in my book. Anyone who turns gay was obviously molested as a child (that's a fucking fact, anyone that knows anything about the human mind will tell you so), most people that molest children are ass-humpers. You might as well walk into the house next door, pull down your pants, and rape that innocent baby boy or girl. You are the problem with society, you believe what you are doing is right, but no matter what you say it won't change the facts. People like you feed this viscous cycle, so shut the fuck up and get your damn facts straight. I kick the shit out of people like you for fun, fucking weakling, this is the only place in the world that you can get away with that kind of crap, pussy shit.
> 
> ...



LOLLERSK8TS (and all that jazz).  The biggest racist on this site calls me (and anti-fascist) a racist.  "The ironing is delicious"..

Maybe he should educate himself on what militant anti-fascists stand for:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antifa
http://www.antifa.org.uk/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skinheads_Aga...acial_Prejudice

But then again, he's probably thick enough to think they are "reds under the bed" and try hanging them with the curtains.  ~_~


----------



## Akotan (Mar 14, 2007)

I voted WMP11 just because I think iTunes isn't good, Winamp was perfect before AOL buy, and it feels more integrated with Windows.

It is heavy on my PC system but so much lighter than iTunes.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 14, 2007)

Media player classic, decoding through ffdshow with mp3tag as my frontend or foxytunes if I am using firefox.

Plays just about everything (musepack is about the only thing I have seen that does not, pity as it is one of the best quality standards around) with some nice post processing options and minimal system resources used.

I tried winamp a few months back as I was curious about some plugins but I did not like it and foobar never really did it for me.

Quintessential Player I tried briefly but was too lazy to get used to a new app.

Windows media player never even got a chance to install.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Mar 13 2007 said:


> I used to use BSPlayer, but I recently switched to Winamp.


BSPlayer loses from the name  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For audio, I've been using Winamp for a very long time it's simply the best. I also use CCCP for video (Best video codec evah!!!)


----------



## shurf (Mar 14, 2007)

Winamp. It's just so... convenient. I'm really not sure why I prefer this over all the other players.


----------



## xflash (Mar 15, 2007)

Itunes obliviously since it would be a pain in the ass to keep my 80 gb video ipod up to date without it


----------



## spokenrope (Mar 15, 2007)

Winamp, usually, though lately I've been listening to most things at home through XBMC.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 15, 2007)

Winamp. Why? It plays music. That's all I need it to do.

That and a good little skin I use.


----------



## FuManChuu (Mar 15, 2007)

Winamp 2.x people... come on... its not 1995 anymore... experience improvement. If you like keeping things minimal, jump to foobar2000

I was a diehard winamp fan before the switch to foobar, and i've never looked back.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Mar 13 2007 said:


> Looks like I'm the only person to still use MusicMatch.Â Been using it for years and apart from the CDDA lookup being crap its ideal for burning cds.




You are not alone my friend.  Biggest issue with it now is that IE7 makes it refuse to even run, so we're still using IE6.  We use MMJB 7.5.  We tried newer versions, but they just seem bloated.   We have WinAmp installed, but we don't care for it.

"We" being my brother and I.


----------



## spokenrope (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> Winamp. Why? It plays music. That's all I need it to do.
> 
> That and a good little skin I use.



Which skin?  I like minimalist skins.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Mar 13 2007 said:


> iTunes, simply because I have an iPod.



ditto
and i like iTunes tbh, may take up a bita resources, but it does the job, and rarly listen to music on my laptop anyways


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 15, 2007)

Everyone who posted iTunes as I have a ipod you are aware there are several alternative methods of managing the ipod, they seem to all want the ipod to be broken in by itunes but after that it is all good:
http://www.overclockers.com.au/wiki/ITunes_Alternatives


----------



## shadow1w2 (Mar 15, 2007)

I use Winamp 2.9
Winamp 3 sucked, though now its discontinued.
Winamp 5 is 2 and 3 together, wich is good, but ultimatly sucks for compatibility and uses up resources.

So I just use good ol Winamp 2.9
It works, it does it well, and it doesnt give me any crap or waist resources for  stupid window moving.
Though it does have a weird problem of no longer listing MP3s when using the open command.
Maybe I need to reinstall it int oa clean install or something.

Also I use a Gundam Deathcythe skin wich features some nice cursors and graphics from the SNES Gundam Wing: Endless Duel game.
Its just a good skin, cant seem to stand anything else.
I dont think the skin is avaible anywhere though, since 2.9 has been discontinued for a long time now too.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Mar 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Winamp. Why? It plays music. That's all I need it to do.
> ...









That's docked to the top right corner of my screen.

It's called LayerONE.


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2007)

Winamp 2.x. The default skin. It plays music. That's all I need


----------



## N3CR0P57 (Mar 15, 2007)

Always been a fan of Winamp/XMMS. Absolute Hate-on for Quicktime, WMP, and Itunes. My love of Winamp only grew with the release of SlyphAmp DS. Having my entire MP3 catalog streamed to my DS is a godsend, especially when I'm out in my shack working on my motorcycle.


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 15, 2007)

Media Player Classic

- Sam


----------



## Zendrik (Mar 16, 2007)

Man, I must be the only one who uses VLC. The reason I grabbed it is because it was small and had tons of codecs built into it. But then, I just associated all music/videos with it and BAM, its my everything viewer. Also, you can drag a .bin file to it and it will play the movie...pretty convenient.


----------



## fischju_original (Mar 16, 2007)

foobar2000 all the way


----------



## ediblebird (Mar 16, 2007)

iTunes for me, im not too picky about what i use. I go thru "cycles" of using different media players


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 16, 2007)

I've tried several music players which support soundformat plugins;
xmplay, winamp, foobar2000

the others mentioned in the poll aren't really anything I'd use to play music with, even tho they do play mp3 very well.

however as I'm a plugin consumer (for all the diffrent sound formats, shoutcast and other shiz):
Winamp has worked best...


----------



## Sick Wario (Mar 16, 2007)

winamp 2.9
i don't think  a better mp3 player will ever be coded


----------



## fischju_original (Mar 16, 2007)

besides foobar2000


----------



## stretch (Mar 16, 2007)

Windows: WinAMP
Linux: Amarok


----------



## karamu (Mar 16, 2007)

i have an apple computer.. so i use itunes.. it runs very nicely on the system.  much nicer than on windows.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 22, 2007)

recently switched to WMPC! thnx Lag


----------

